# He chews up something else...



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip just came in the room carrying a black piece of plastic about a foot and a half long and half a foot wide. It was obvious he ripped it off of something, but it took me a minute to figure out what. Oh of course, it's the gigantic chunk he tore out of his crate pan.

I should make him sleep on the wire bars that are now exposed in the middle of his crate. Except I know dogs don't learn that way and I couldn't be mean to my baby even if they did.

But dang, can't he leave anything intact???


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LOL! Silly puppy! He sounds just like my parents' dog, Skoker! :doh: He chewed ANYthing and EVERYthing as a puppy :no:...


----------

